# Speedsolving League 1 2023



## gsingh (Jan 4, 2023)

Speedsolving League 1 2023 ​
*Events:*
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH, Pyraminx, Skewb.

*Dates:*
Jan 11-31, 2023

*Qualification:*
None.

*Registration:*
Google Form (Closes January 10)

*Website: *
Link

*Competitors:*
Link

*Once you have registered, please say so in this thread.*
Comp will begin on Jan 11 and end on Jan 31.
If anyone wants to help organize, PM me!

More information here


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

I tried to register, but it says this:


----------



## gsingh (Jan 4, 2023)

Cuber987 said:


> I tried to register, but it says this:
> View attachment 21597


Fixed, thanks for letting me now.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jan 4, 2023)

I registered!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 4, 2023)

I registered! I can't open the website though, it gives an error.


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

I registered!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 4, 2023)

I did the register thingy.


----------



## gsingh (Jan 4, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I registered! I can't open the website though, it gives an error.


Updated the link, could you try again and tell me if it works?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 4, 2023)

gsingh said:


> Updated the link, could you try again and tell me if it works?


Doesn't work still.


----------



## gsingh (Jan 4, 2023)

cuberswoop said:


> Doesn't work still.


Alright, I fixed the site settings, could you try again? Thanks.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Jan 4, 2023)

I Registered!


----------



## Garf (Jan 4, 2023)

I think I registered, but check to make sure, pls.


----------



## gsingh (Jan 4, 2023)

Garf said:


> I think I registered, but check to make sure, pls.


You did, but for future reference, if you want to check, click the link under "Competitors" in the main post.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 4, 2023)

gsingh said:


> You did, but for future reference, if you want to check, click the link under "Competitors" in the main post.


The website is working fine now, but somehow I can't open the competitors file. That might just be a problem of my phone though. (Edit: forget I said something I can open it now)
Also maybe you should correct the spelling of league


----------



## EthanMCuber (Jan 4, 2023)

Registered! I’m excited for Pyra!


----------



## gsingh (Jan 4, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Also maybe you should correct the spelling of league


Where?


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Jan 4, 2023)

Registered! I can help organize too if you need


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 5, 2023)

I registered, except I entered Running for Cubes. Can you remove the s please?


----------



## gsingh (Jan 5, 2023)

Info for February's comp has been added. Link on the competitions page of the website.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 5, 2023)

gsingh said:


> *Introduction:*
> This will be a series of 12 competitions, one for each month of 2023. Anyone can compete in the first three competitions, but you must qualify to compete in the next ones.
> Each competition will have multiple rounds of it's respective events. Events may vary between competitions.
> 
> ...


registered!


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 5, 2023)

Registered!


----------



## Trotters (Jan 5, 2023)

I registered!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jan 5, 2023)

I registered


----------



## sDLfj (Jan 5, 2023)

Just registered


----------



## Hari Hari (Jan 5, 2023)

I registered


----------



## gsingh (Jan 5, 2023)

This last person needs to re-register WITH THEIR USERNAME


----------



## EthanMCuber (Jan 5, 2023)

Can you make the scrambles document shared with anyone with the link? thx!


----------



## gsingh (Jan 5, 2023)

EthanMCuber said:


> Can you make the scrambles document shared with anyone with the link? thx!


It's private rn because the comp hasn't started yet, but it will become public on the 11'th.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 5, 2023)

gsingh said:


> Where?


In the website it is sometimes spelled leuage or something


----------



## F'prime (Jan 5, 2023)

I registered!


----------



## F'prime (Jan 5, 2023)

Also is it ok if i do the solves on Cstimer before the comp?


----------



## UkkoE (Jan 5, 2023)

registered!


----------



## theviru (Jan 5, 2023)

Registered


----------



## gsingh (Jan 5, 2023)

F'prime said:


> Also is it ok if i do the solves on Cstimer before the comp?


If you have a good enough reason and you use the real scrambles, then sure.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 5, 2023)

gsingh said:


> If you have a good enough reason and you use the real scrambles, then sure.


I don't think I really understand the question you answered here. Can anyone explain it?


----------



## gsingh (Jan 5, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I don't think I really understand the question you answered here. Can anyone explain it?


I think he's asking if he can submit his solves before the comp starts.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Jan 5, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I don't think I really understand the question you answered here. Can anyone explain it?





gsingh said:


> I think he's asking if he can submit his solves before the comp starts.


I think he's asking if he can practice on CSTimer before he starts using the real scrambles and enters his times, and the answer to that would obviously be yes, but I am not totally sure if that is the question or not.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 5, 2023)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> I think he's asking if he can practice on CSTimer before he starts using the real scrambles and enters his times, and the answer to that would obviously be yes, but I am not totally sure if that is the question or not.


That is exactly what I thought but because, like you said, the answer is obviously yes, i figured he must have meant something else.


----------



## d--- (Jan 6, 2023)

Registered


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 6, 2023)

gsingh said:


> I think he's asking if he can submit his solves before the comp starts.


he probably thought that the scrambles were already posted and was asking if he could practice them before the comp


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jan 6, 2023)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> I think he's asking if he can practice on CSTimer before he starts using the real scrambles and enters his times, and the answer to that would obviously be yes, but I am not totally sure if that is the question or not.


I think by yes you mean no, because practicing solves before a competition will give an unfair advantage.


----------



## d--- (Jan 6, 2023)

You can practice random solves, but not the competition ones
And am I right in thinking CSTimer uses tnoodle scrambles?


----------



## cubenerd74 (Jan 6, 2023)

I joined


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jan 6, 2023)

d--- said:


> You can practice random solves, but not the competition ones
> And am I right in thinking CSTimer uses tnoodle scrambles?


Of course, @gsingh will not stop you from using a cubing timer of your choice.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jan 6, 2023)

Registered!


----------



## gsingh (Jan 6, 2023)

Alright, I'm starting this competition early. People will still be able to register until registration ends on the 10'th, but the comp is starting early.
Scrambles are on the website, as well as a google sheet for submitting results. For the google sheet, under "competitor", write your SS username, and under the cells where it says "Solve 1, Solve 2, etc.", write down your solve times. Your average and ranking will automatically be calculated, as well as your BPA and WPA as a nice bonus


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 6, 2023)

registered!


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 6, 2023)

Could you also post the results and scrambles here if that's not a problem


----------



## d--- (Jan 6, 2023)

January Scrambles


2x2: 1. U' R' F2 R' F R2 F2 U2 F2 2. R2 U F' U R2 U' R' U' F2 3. F2 R U' R U R' U F2 R2 U' 4. U2 F R2 F2 U' F2 R' F2 R' 5. U R' U2 F U2 F2 R' U' R 3x3: 1. D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 B D2 F2 D' B' U' B' U L F' D2 L2 2. R D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L D B L' R' D R' D B U2 3. U L B' U2 D' L' F D B' U...




docs.google.com












Speedsolving League 2023 1 - Qualification (Results)


3x3 Average Calculator,The Leader is gsingh with an average time of 7.23,SSR2 Average,SSR Average,Sub 10 Counter,SSR Single The best time was 6.91 by gsingh, ,5 Solve average,7.24,8.32,7.46,6.99,6.91,7.23,10.00 Competitor,Solve 1,Solve 2,Solve 3,Solve 4,Solve 5,Avg5 (mean if before 5th solve),...




docs.google.com


----------



## hyn (Jan 6, 2023)

The form is very nice


----------



## gsingh (Jan 6, 2023)

hyn said:


> The form is very nice


Thanks. I didn't make it, the people organizing NAC did.


----------



## gsingh (Jan 6, 2023)

I've changed up the rules a bit, and changed the qualification competitions to normal competitions.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Jan 6, 2023)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I think by yes you mean no, because practicing solves before a competition will give an unfair advantage.


What do you mean? You are allowed to practice before your round, like in official competitions. You just aren't allowed to use the official scrambles, but you can use random ones to practice.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Jan 6, 2023)

gsingh said:


> Thanks. I didn't make it, the people organizing NAC did.


Also. the google doc and Sheets are both made so that people can't see your real google account, right?


----------



## gsingh (Jan 6, 2023)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> Also. the google doc and Sheets are both made so that people can't see your real google account, right?


I think so but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cuber2s (Jan 6, 2023)

I have registered


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Jan 6, 2023)

gsingh said:


> I think so but it doesn't really matter.


Yes it does because if it is not anonymous people will see my name and my email which I don't want to know.


----------



## gsingh (Jan 6, 2023)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> Yes it does because if it is not anonymous people will see my name and my email which I don't want to know.


Oh, I thought you were talking about if they could see my name, and I was confused. Yes, it is set to anonymous and they will not see your name or email.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Jan 6, 2023)

gsingh said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about if they could see my name, and I was confused. Yes, it is set to anonymous and they will not see your name or email.


Thanks! Also you got a low 7 average for 3x3 which is crazy fast!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jan 6, 2023)

ayyy 1.9 2x2 average and 9.2 3x3 average, nice!

been grinding pyra for a while so we'll see how I do there 

skewb was nice too 

edit: may or may not have just gotten overall PB 4x4 Single.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Saturday at 1:30 AM)

gsingh I will finish by Sunday I have a competition tomorrow so I can't do it tomorrow.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Saturday at 5:28 AM)

Can you give us access to the result submission doc? thx


----------



## gsingh (Saturday at 5:44 AM)

EthanMCuber said:


> Can you give us access to the result submission doc? thx


It's already public tho


----------



## arifcubing (Saturday at 6:12 AM)

Done with the solves Skewb solve 3 was surprisingly easy


----------



## Running for cube (Saturday at 4:30 PM)

Are we allowed to listen to stuff during our solves? As long as it's not like algs because I was already listening to a cubing pod during 2x2.


----------



## gsingh (Saturday at 5:26 PM)

Running for cube said:


> Are we allowed to listen to stuff during our solves? As long as it's not like algs because I was already listening to a cubing pod during 2x2.


Yea that's fine.


----------



## Gucci-Taco_ (Sunday at 5:20 AM)

I registered


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Sunday at 7:14 PM)

What....That third skewb scramble was INSANE! I got a PB single and my first Sub-1!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sunday at 7:38 PM)

Why'd my 3x3 solves get changed? Everyone's solve got changed to a 7. It gave me an 8.54 average but I had a 9.25 average.
pls fix it @gsingh thx

Edit: I fixed my solve, please help others as well thanks!


----------



## gsingh (Sunday at 8:55 PM)

baseballjello67 said:


> Why'd my 3x3 solves get changed? Everyone's solve got changed to a 7. It gave me an 8.54 average but I had a 9.25 average.
> pls fix it @gsingh thx
> 
> Edit: I fixed my solve, please help others as well thanks!


Thanks for pointing that out, I'll fix that soon.


----------



## theviru (Wednesday at 1:28 PM)

I registered


----------



## gsingh (Wednesday at 7:13 PM)

Registraton has now ended. Please submit your round 1 results by 12:00 PM PST on January 20.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 3:59 AM)

decent 2x2 ao5 (accurate narration btw), bad 3x3 ao5, and decent skewb ao5. also cool spreadsheet!


----------



## theviru (Yesterday at 3:27 PM)

Registered, How to compete?


----------



## theviru (Yesterday at 3:39 PM)

How do I submit my times?.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Yesterday at 3:50 PM)

theviru said:


> Registered, How to compete?


3rd time you registered for this lol, also you were too late, registration closed jan 10. You can register for leauge 2 though


----------



## theviru (Today at 9:22 AM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> 3rd time you registered for this lol, also you were too late, registration closed jan 10. You can register for leauge 2 though


I am, however, listed on the competitor's sheet.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Today at 12:31 PM)

theviru said:


> I am, however, listed on the competitor's sheet.


Lol I didn't see that, I'll quote the post that explains submitting you times:


gsingh said:


> Alright, I'm starting this competition early. People will still be able to register until registration ends on the 10'th, but the comp is starting early.
> Scrambles are on the website, as well as a google sheet for submitting results. For the google sheet, under "competitor", write your SS username, and under the cells where it says "Solve 1, Solve 2, etc.", write down your solve times. Your average and ranking will automatically be calculated, as well as your BPA and WPA as a nice bonus


----------

